# (GA/MO) Black Lab HRCH/MH



## Rwagner3 (May 19, 2014)

HRCH Ray's Last Chance of Lone Oak MH
Call Name: Chance
Weight: 75lbs

Chance is a beautiful Black Lab out of top notch pedigree (GRHRCH, MH, SRSA, SRSCrown Champ, FC, AFC, CAFC). He is an absolute team player at the line in competition and in the duck blind, picking up thousands of birds. Very smart and easy to train. He has hunted in all environments over flooded rice paddies and corn fields, out of boats in big water, and flooded timber. He is a true family pet as well, with a great "off" switch when he gets in the house and a extremely happy/loving personality.

You can see pedigree at http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=96294

OFA: LR-215391G31M-VPI (GOOD)
EIC: Clear by Parentage 

Contact: [email protected] or 314 570 3900 for inquiries


----------

